# Norwegian: trøtt / sliten



## Lilla My

Can somebody tell me what is the exact difference between trøtt and sliten, and how to use them, in which context ?

Thanks !
Feel free to answer in norwegian !


----------



## Marit

I'd say trøtt=sleepy, sliten=tired.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

I agree with that. In addition, _sliten_ can mean 'exhausted', 'fatigued', and other synonyms with 'tired'.

I think the difference between them is just as clear as between sleepy/tired, though perhaps 'tired' sometimes has a meaning of sleepiness - I don't think _sliten_ is that wide though.

If you have any more questions about it, just ask of course


----------



## Lilla My

Jeg tror problemet mitt kommer fra at på fransk vi bruker "fatigué" som "trøtt" og som "sliten" : man kan være "fatigué" når man ikke har sovd nok eller når man har gjort for mye i løpet av dagen. Derfor forsto jeg ikke bra forskjellen mellom de to norske ordene 

Et annet spørsmål : det er jo ingen ord for " som gjør trøtt" som det er "slitsom" for "som gjør sliten", ikke sant ?

_Vær så snill og rett feilene mine _


----------



## In Search Of

hei!

Jeg skjønner godt at disse ordene kan være forvirrende, men forskjellen er akkurat det som har blitt forklart her. Så er jo også "trøtt og sliten" et ganske vanlig idiom på norsk - fordi man gjerne er begge deler samtidig!

Det som gjør deg trøtt kan jo være "søvndyssende" - men det er ikke et så vanlig ord som "slitsomt". Jeg tror det er fordi trøtt har et såpass begrenset bruksområde - det betyr kun "sleepy". På svensk kan man være "trøtt av noe" - på norsk er man "lei av noe."

En liten retting: Du må si "på fransk bruker vi..." altså verbet og subjektet må bytte plass her. Kanskje noen som husker grammatikkregler bedre enn meg kan forklare deg akkurat hvorfor

Bonne chance!


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Lilla My said:


> Jeg tror problemet mitt kommer fra av at (vi) på fransk vi bruker vi (begge disse brukene av "vi" er akseptable) "fatigué" som "trøtt" og som "sliten" : man kan være "fatigué" når man ikke har sovd sovet nok eller når man har gjort for mye i løpet av dagen. Derfor forsto jeg ikke bra forskjellen mellom de to norske ordene så bra (jeg synes det passer bedre på slutten i setningen)





> Et annet spørsmål : det er jo ingen ord for " som gjør trøtt" som det er "slitsom" for "som gjør sliten", ikke sant ?



Nei, jeg tror ikke det. Tanten min (fra Østfold) sier _trøttsomt_, men da i betydningen at noe er "kjedelig", "leit".

Det er en viss semantisk utviskning for _sliten_; jeg kunne godt tenke meg at noen ville sagt: _jeg er så sliten i dag, siden jeg ikke fikk noe søvn i natt_. _Sliten_ blir her brukt om kroppslig utmattelse, altså som "exhaustive". 
Men _trøtt_ betyr kun lyst til å sove.



> _Vær så snill og rett feilene mine _



Så godt som perfekt 

Edit: Subjektet kan ikke stå der det sto siden norsk er et V2-språk. Verbet er altså alltid den andre konsituenten i en utsagnssetning.

"Jeg tror problemet mitt kommer av at på fransk vi bruker "fatigué" som "trøtt" og som "sliten""

Den blå delen er helsetningen, den rød leddsetningen. V2-regelen gjelder for både hel- og leddsetninger, så hvis vi ser på leddsetningen, og deler opp i relevante konstituenter:

"at på fransk vi bruker "fatigué" som "trøtt" og som "sliten""

Så ser du at verbet, "bruker" står på tredje plass, og ikke andre. Du kan godt si "[vi] [bruker] [på fransk]" eller "[på fransk] [bruker] [vi]", men verbet må alltid komme som nummer to


----------



## Lilla My

Takk for svarene !
Jeg vet faktisk teoretisk det om verbet på andre plass, men når jeg skriver blir det vanligvis noen blanding mellom norsk og fransk grammatikk

Det blir et tredje spørsmal : Er det : "det er slitso*mt*" men "dagen var slitso*m*"?
(og må man uttale t-en i slitsomt ? Jeg har alltid trodd at det var bare "slitsom", både skriftlig og muntlig)


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Lilla My said:


> Takk for svarene !
> Jeg vet faktisk teoretisk det om verbet på andre plass, men når jeg skriver blir det vanligvis noen blanding mellom norsk og fransk grammatikk



Ikke ukjent, det der 



> Det blir et tredje spørsmal : Er det : "det er slitso*mt*" men "dagen var slitso*m*"?
> (og må man uttale t-en i slitsomt ? Jeg har alltid trodd at det var bare "slitsom", både skriftlig og muntlig)



For hankjønn- og hunkjønnssubstantiv er det "slitsom" - "en slitsom dag", for eksempel.
Intetkjønnssubstantiver bruker "slitsomt" - "et slitsomt liv". 

(Sånn er det med de fleste adjektiver, selv om det finnes unntak. En del på -sk og alle på -lig får ikke intetkjønns-t).

Ja, t-en blir uttalt


----------



## Lilla My

Takk ! Jeg vet også det om adjektivene, jeg hadde bare ikke tenkt at "slitsom" var en normal adjektiv (jeg bruker den ikke så ofte, må jeg innrømme...  )



> Ikke ukjent, det der


Har du problemer med den *så* enkle franske grammatikken ?


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Lilla My said:


> Takk ! Jeg vet også det om adjektivene, jeg hadde bare ikke tenkt at "slitsom" var en normal et normalt adjektiv (jeg bruker den det ikke så ofte, må jeg innrømme...  )



 Vel, tviler på at du glemmer det nå 



> Har du problemer med den *så* enkle franske grammatikken ?



Tja, slurver litt med verbinversjon i blant


----------

